# new and need advice from the experts



## RAMBO 75 (Jan 26, 2010)

hi guys! My names Nick, im 27 and from central Ohio. Im fairly new to snowboarding but have been reading the forum for awhile, the site is awesome, you guys do a great job. Ive been boarding for one season(last season) about 16 times or so, rented for the first 4, researched hard for about 2 weeks then bought my first setup. Im 6'1, 185 lbs, size 12 kickers, riding switch. I bought a 160w k2 parkstar with k2 indy bindings. Great board so far, but only have rental boards to compare it too. I would like to expand my weapons arsenal this coming season and venture to the park. I once again set out to research a little shorter board and after a month came up with the lib tech skatebanana 156w. just want some opinions on this stick and if the sizings right. all advice and opinions will be appreciated.

thanks guys and cheers to all.


----------

